

Ask HN: Increase the annual cost of domain names to $40-50. would you vote yes? - amitu

So many good domain go wasted because its too cheap to own a domain. Most people seriously interested in web would not mind shelling out that that kind of money, only hoarders and low cost SPAM sites would really mind. No?
======
munimkazia
There are a lot of students in economically backward countries who won't be
able to shell out $50 for a hobby project. I remember my first domain name
which I purchased as soon as I got a card capable of internet transactions. I
certainly wouldn't have went ahead with that purchase if it costed $50.

------
onion2k
Look at some of the most visited websites; google.com, Facebook.com,
twitter.com, yahoo.com… Those are not "good domains". Prior to the ascension
of the web, they weren't even words in most people's lexicon. If there's
anything we can learn from the web, it's that "a good domain" is not a big
factor in the success of a product. Consequently, increasing the price would
only restrict the number of websites; it would not increase quality.

~~~
zachlatta
As an extra note, Dropbox started as getdropbox.com. As onion2k mentioned,
"good domains" don't play a very big factor in a project's success.

------
ScottWhigham
Well, what does "success" look like to you? Let's make it $50 and say that it
"works" \- what does that mean?

Answer that and I'll spend the time to ask follow-ups. I don't feel like
investing 20 minutes to come up with a well thought out answer when you likely
spent all of two minutes writing out the initial thought.

------
jhwhite
I like the low barrier to enry. (read low cost). I think a lot of hobbyists
probably wouldn't be around, and as others have mentioned the undeveloped
countries would have a harder time getting domains.

I like the idea that my son could register a domain on cheaply and use it to
learn.

------
devb0x
The Whole world doesn't run on dollars you know. No to this.

------
sport6810
Personally, I feel that $40-$50 is a huge number.

------
devb0x
Exchange rates would make it unfeasible

